# feeling creative?



## future_MACPRO (Aug 9, 2007)

BEFORE CREATING THIS LOOK:
go to... http://specktra.net/showthread.php?p=834630#post834630

and follow all of the steps : )

_Once you have completed the primer above, LETS BEGIN!_




*GET THE LOOK:*



**After following the steps above, your eyes
should look somewhat like this.









**Begin with *LOREAL H.I.P* eyeliner in _Black_
and completely line eye top and bottom 
from corner to corner.







**Now use either a q-tip or eyeshadow brush 
to smear the eyeliner.







**Now use *H.I.P* Shadow Duo in _Cheeky_.
Start out with the pink colored shadow and
line the bottom of your eyes.






**Now use the Dark Purple Shadow in _Cheeky_
to completely cover your eyelid up to brow line.






**Now use *Urban Decay* Shadow in
_Midnight Cowboy Rides Again_. Apply on crease
of dark shadow and brows.










**Last but not least, Use *Lash Exact Mascara*.
and your look will look something like this...


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 9, 2007)

very pretty !


----------



## chrissyclass (Aug 9, 2007)

Sexy, smokey, sultry! Whoohooo!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 9, 2007)

That is _hot_. I am definitely going to try this.


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

this is great! another great way to use my cheeky =]


----------



## moondream (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh I really like this a lot! Thanks!


----------



## clamster (Aug 11, 2007)

You made it look so easy!!! HAha good job!


----------



## Pei (Aug 12, 2007)

Ur eyes are so memerising!

Very creative look indeed. I love the red winged effect.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 15, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks so easy!! Love it!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 15, 2007)

sexy...


----------

